# Springfield Armory??



## GunConvert (Feb 26, 2009)

While doing some research and shopping around for a good ccw pistol I came across the XD9mm (sub-compact of course). I was browsing some GunBroker listings when I discovered this picture:

http://s159.photobucket.com/albums/t125/kr_welter/?action=view&current=pix413157171.jpg
Given the history of the Springfield company...whats with this Croatia Stuff??

Also if I could combine two posts into one:mrgreen:.....

Is there anyone out there that can give some thoughts or comparison of the Glock 26 to the XD9 sub...the cost is the same for these two pistols so obviously no one pistol has the "cost" advantage...

Thanks!


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

GunConvert said:


> While doing some research and shopping around for a good ccw pistol I came across the XD9mm (sub-compact of course). I was browsing some GunBroker listings when I discovered this picture:
> 
> http://s159.photobucket.com/albums/t125/kr_welter/?action=view&current=pix413157171.jpg
> Given the history of the Springfield company...whats with this Croatia Stuff??


Google is your friend: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Springfield_XD
"The Springfield Armory XD is a semi-automatic pistol manufactured in the city of Karlovac, Croatia by HS Produkt (formerly I.M. Metal), and licensed and sold in the US by Springfield Armory, Inc."

KG


----------



## GunConvert (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank you good sir. I had a feeling this was the case but its still disappointing to discover a company with such a rich historical background is no longer manufacturing all of its products here in the US of A


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

*Do a search for this subject*



GunConvert said:


> Thank you good sir. I had a feeling this was the case but its still disappointing to discover a company with such a rich historical background is no longer manufacturing all of its products here in the US of A


Some months ago I posted a very similar post. Got lots of info back, might offer some good reading for you.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Don't let the Croatia thing throw you. I have an XD40 and XD9SC. Both guns are well made and very reliable.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

You'll find in research the XD was originally imported by HS America as the HS 2000, I think.. Such a good pistol and was so affordable like in the less than $300 range even, that Springfield jumped on them, prudently.. Changed nothing.. Now they're mid-$500's to $650. A testimate to their quality as a fine design and I think about the smartest big move Springfield has made in a long long time because even at current pricing, the XD is an awesome value compared to it's direct competitors, as a "Glock alternative" I guess with more traditional 1911 grip angle.

You'll also find they have a massive presence and following here.


----------



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

You could go either way with a XD sub 9 or a G26. Both great guns. See which feels better in your hand and then see which one you shoot better if you have the option to rent the guns or shoot a friends. I went with a G26 because I felt that is was a little easier for me to conceal.


----------



## TMUSCLE1 (Nov 20, 2008)

You can't go wrong with an XD. I love mine and I'm sure if you get it will love yours.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

babs said:


> You'll find in research the XD was originally imported by HS America as the HS 2000, I think.. Such a good pistol and was so affordable like in the less than $300 range even, that Springfield jumped on them, prudently.. *Changed nothing.. .*


They changed the finish from Bruniral to Melonite which seems to have gotten rid of the rust issue that people with early models had.


----------



## cavie187 (Nov 30, 2008)

I love my XDM40, and am having the same problem you are.... XDsc or G26?

It's tough. I think it comes down to what feels better for you. Both offer +2 Mags, and there are 32 and 33rnd mags (respectively) available for both of them too. Grip extensions, and tons of aftermarket goodies along with site options make the choice tougher yet. I do like the rail on the XDsc, and the overall "feel" of the weapon when it is in my hand, but not overwhelmingly more than the Glock. The Glock on the other hand is slightly smaller and more concealable. Weight and reliability are both a tie as far as I am concerned.

Several tests have kicked the crap out of the xd, and it has shown it's true colors. I personally have just passed the 1500rnd mark on my XDM40, and have yet to have even a hiccup from the gun.

I have yet to hear anything bad about the customer service form either company also. (Great, like they needed to make the choice any harder!) I do not own a Glock [yet] and have not dealt with their customer service first-hand, but I can vouch for Springfield. They have been great. I had to call one time because my promotional magazines had not arrived after 6wks. The lady there -Vicky- told me the info had never made it into the computer. She gave me options of how I could go about retrieving my mags and I chose to have her email me the form, and email it back to her. I did just that, but noticed it was to her corporate email address. HERS. She personally added it to the top of the pile to make things right with me (the customer). I received the magazines and pouch along with a carrying case today via FedEx (8 days after emailing my info). Good Job there Springfield/Vicky!!!

I have also heard some amazing stories about Glock. A friend had a run of FTF's with his G19. They told him it was mos likely the loads he was using, but had him send it into them to make sure there was not a malfunction. When he got it back it was like a new gun -so he says. Just for good measure, they sent him 2 new mag springs, and changed out the recoil spring and guide rod. He has not had a problem since. (probably because he used the last of the old 9mm primers he was loading with) Good stuff there too!!!

It is a toss up and comes down to personal preference. If it helps you at all, I am leaning towards the XDsc (big surprise there, I know).

Good luck, and have fun.

p.s. sorry about the novel -that's the reason I don't post much on here.


----------



## GunConvert (Feb 26, 2009)

cavie187 said:


> I have yet to hear anything bad about the customer service form either company also. (Great, like they needed to make the choice any harder!)


haha! I'm just in a state of total indecision...Tomorrow im going to a gun show where i know I'll be able to find just about anything for a good price (better then store prices at least). I'm dead set on getting something for CCW but I have about 4 options running around in my head and I cant choose one over any of the others!!!

...On the other hand, if picking out a new gun was easy...then it just wouldn't be fun.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

babs said:


> You'll find in research the XD was originally imported by HS America as the HS 2000, I think.. Such a good pistol and was so affordable like in the less than $300 range even, that Springfield jumped on them, prudently.. Changed nothing.. Now they're mid-$500's to $650. A testimate to their quality as a fine design and I think about the smartest big move Springfield has made in a long long time because even at current pricing, the XD is an awesome value compared to it's direct competitors, as a "Glock alternative" I guess with more traditional 1911 grip angle.
> 
> You'll also find they have a massive presence and following here.


LOL..I'd take a used XD over a new Glock. The XD is mush more user friendly. The grip angel is better, the trigger is much better and it even looks better. I'm sure the Glock street team will wan to take a few shots at me now. But after owning them both I can say hands down the XD is the better of the two. But I see the FNP/Browning Pro to be better than the XD. I like the changeable back strap. A hammer so ya got the DA/SA thing going for em. And a manual safety and decock.

But what do I know. I'm a 1911 fiend :smt083

Back to topic The one XD I had was the compact 9mm. It was a good shooter. If I was asked about the choice between the XD and about any other Tupperware gun I'd say the XD would be the way to go. They just seem to fit the hand better. I'm sure the bore axis is bad or something :smt082 All I know is they seem to be able to take a lot of crap and still geep on keepin on:smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

GunConvert said:


> Tomorrow im going to a gun show where i know I'll be able to find just about anything for a good price (better then store prices at least).


I wouldn't count on that. Many vendors at gun shows prey exactly on that mentality and have the same, if not higher, prices than your local shop. People buy from them assuming that since it's a gun show they are automatically getting a good deal, which is not the case. Especially in these times of panic buying where supply is low and demand is high. Do your homework and find out what you should expect to pay locally and on-line before you go to the show. If you find out you can get the same price locally, buy from the local guy. You're supporting your local economy, you have a place to bring the gun back to if there is a problem, and you're building a relationship where you may get better deals on future purchases.


----------



## johndl58 (Jan 30, 2009)

Todd is on the money with his post about gunshow prices. Know what stuff costs and dont get caught up in all the excitement of so many gun s in one place.


----------



## GunConvert (Feb 26, 2009)

GunConvert said:


> Also if I could combine two posts into one:mrgreen:.....
> 
> Is there anyone out there that can give some thoughts or comparison of the Glock 26 to the XD9 sub...the cost is the same for these two pistols so obviously no one pistol has the "cost" advantage...
> 
> Thanks!


I'm back from the Gun Show and I did walk out with something. I'm sorry to say that it was niether the Glock nor the Springfield :smt022 Let me just tell you that both of those pistols were going for 100-150 above average retail. I'm talkin' 675-690 for a glock (before taxes and fees). I wound up getting my third choice which was a Taurus PT111 mil pro. I'm gonna test drive it for a few months and if its up to par I'll start carrying it and if its not...well then the search continues lol. Just thought I'd let yall know.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Taurus's can be a great value in their price-point. If you latch onto a good one, all the better.. Folks complain about their customer svc but I have no opinion on it as I've never owned one. But you'll know once you get some range time with your new Taurus. Good luck. I wouldn't mind having one of their wheel-guns actually.. A nice ..38/.357 7-shot maybe.


----------



## GunConvert (Feb 26, 2009)

babs said:


> Taurus's can be a great value in their price-point. If you latch onto a good one, all the better.. Folks complain about their customer svc but I have no opinion on it as I've never owned one. But you'll know once you get some range time with your new Taurus. Good luck. I wouldn't mind having one of their wheel-guns actually.. A nice ..38/.357 7-shot maybe.


One of my dearest friends is a whole hearted taurus supporter because of thier revolvers. I think he owns 4 of them! I've had the pleasure to shot his .38 and a .357 both were a dream a shoot smooth trigger and excellent cylinder function.


----------



## Biggun Stump (Feb 22, 2009)

I've been carrying a G26 for about 2 years now. With the Pierce finger rest added to the mag it fits my hand pretty well. VERY reliable and that's just what I want in a carry piece.

However....

I bought an XD9SC the other day and there just may be a new carry gun on my hip. I've only had the chance to put a few rounds down range but I was VERY impressed with how the gun felt in my hand using the 16 round mag. It also seemed to me the recoil was a little less.

Need to shoot it a while to see about reliability. If I'm as confident of the XDs functioning as I am of the Glocks I'll definately be carrying it.


----------

